# asus F2A85-M PRO



## maurizio (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,

I want to know more of Freebsd, so I tried it with gnome on virtualbox. I like it.
Now I want to install it on my desktop BUT I read on https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics that "AMD Radeon HD 8000 Sea Islands" are "Not supported".
OK, No problem. I'll buy a new Graphic Card. Maybe a NVIDIA will be good and I'll turn off the "Radeon HD 8670D" integrated in my CPU.

But what about the other hardware? Network, Audio, Printer, USB ports?
Maybe someone here has the same hardware configuration and can help me.

-Network: Is Realtek 8111F, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller working good?
-Audio: Is "Realtek ALC892" working good?
-Printer: Is CUPS and HPLIB fully ported in Freebsd?

my desktop hardware (2years and 3 months old):
-AMD A10-6700 CPU APU - CPU with integrated GPU,
-SSD 60GB Kingston,
-Asus FM2 F2A85-M PRO motherboard,
-RAM DIMM DDR3 Kingston 4GB 1866MHZ NON-ECC CL9,
-550W LC-Power LC9550 Power Supply,
-HP OFFICEJET 8600 Pro.

Do you advise me to use FREEBSD on my desktop hardware? I really don't want to spend money on a new NVIDIA Graphic Card and fail to install freebsd.
When my Motherboard or CPU will broke (I hope never ), I'll buy Freebsd friendly-hardware.

I remeber when Linus Torvards said: "Nvidia, f_uck you" (



).
Now I say (sorry if someone said before, and I don't quote him), AMD/ATI, f_uck you.
Why no AMD drivers for Freebsd? Why?

Thanks
Bye
Maurizio
Italy


----------



## shepper (Jun 3, 2016)

FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD/DragonflyBSD all import their kernel video drivers from the Linux Kernel.  AMD/Radeon supported the development of the Linux kernel video drivers.  It is likely that your AMD card will be supported in the future.  Man power issues are the reason it is not available right now.

-Network: Is Realtek 8111F, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller working good?
=>  10.3 hardware support and re(4)
-Audio: Is "Realtek ALC892" working good?
=>  this varies with the motherboard manufacturer - they can wire the sound chip in different ways
-Printer: Is CUPS and HPLIB fully ported in Freebsd?
=> HP printers are generally well supported


----------



## maurizio (Jun 3, 2016)

Shepper, thanks you very much for your very informative and exhaustive reply.
I've just found on https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=radeon&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports, that maybe my AMD GPU is supported:
*SUPPORTED HARDWARE*
The *radeon* driver supports PCI, AGP, and    PCIe video cards based on  the following ATI/AMD chips (note: list is non-exhaustive):
*OLAND  *Radeon HD 8000 series
*HAINAN*  Radeon HD 8000 series​As written there https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_8000_series, my GPU "Radeon HD 8670" has "OLAND" as "Code Name".

Maybe the driver for discrete GPU is different from the driver of GPU integrated inside CPU (AMD APU).

Is This man page https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=radeon&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports for freebsd 10.3? Is it a stable driver?


----------



## shepper (Jun 3, 2016)

There are two parts to video:  The kernel drm code and secondly, the xf86-video-radeon driver.  The drm code is lagging xf86-video-radeon.  This wiki takes both the kernel drm code and xorg driver into account.


----------

